# Bed Rail Recommendations?



## Anissina (Apr 2, 2009)

DS is starting to become more and more mobile. Many times he'll sleep between DH and I, so he can't roll off, but when DH is deployed, he is unprotected on one side. I'd really like to get some bed rails to put on our king sized mattress. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what kind/brand we should get?
TIA


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm a big fan of the Tres Tria, but it is a little spendy. the bed bump is a much cheaper option, but i haven't used it


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

We have this one and I love it!
http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Sec...8787551&sr=8-1


----------



## RadMommy (Feb 19, 2009)

I bought a Snugtuck pillow (http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/) and have been pretty happy with it so far. Be warned though - when you order it you're only getting ONE pillow, as in, only one side. The website always shows two pillows on either side of the bed, so I assumed I was getting that (especially for the price!). So you can imagine my surprise when only one showed up! Anyway, I only need one now anyway because DH is going to be joining us again soon, so he'll be the snugtuck on the other side


----------



## Anissina (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for you input! I'll check them out.


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
We have this one and I love it!
http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Sec...8787551&sr=8-1

how does this one work? we just got the MALM king from IKEA, and now that i ditched the arm's reach co-sleeper, i want a bed rail.

taking notes on the advice you're getting...


----------



## Anissina (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burnindinner* 
how does this one work? we just got the MALM king from IKEA, and now that i ditched the arm's reach co-sleeper, i want a bed rail.

taking notes on the advice you're getting...

We have the same bed! And it's hard to get a rail. I think we're going to try something like the "Bed Bump." We got one similar to the one on amazon and it won't work because the Malm bed is too deep.

**EDIT**
We've decided to get a Bed Bump. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooh, cool thanks! No hurry though, DS no longer believes in sleeping.


----------



## Sammiesmommy (Apr 29, 2009)

I too am looking for bedrails for our king size bed. Our 14 mo old sleeps with us and Im due to have a baby any week now and im all nervous about being in the hospital with my husband watching her cause he is not really a light sleeper and I dont want her to roll off the bed.
My question is the one that is on amazon...would that fit a big king mattress...does it adjust?
Also the bed bump.....would it be easy for her to roll over that...are that super hard?
I just want what is easier on our bed as well as not having to pay a lot of money


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

For those interested in the models like the Safety First one linked here, a word of caution: We had these (different manufacturer, but same idea) on our king bed, and they ruined the box spring. The bars that fit between the mattress and box spring somehow caused major damage to the box spring and voided our warranty on our mattress.

We now use a very firm foam pillow like this, tucked under the fitted sheet. It seems to work fine!


----------



## anricat (Apr 19, 2009)

We bought one at Babies R Us and we really like it. It's their house brand, Especially For Baby I think is the brand?

It comes in different lengths and also has a little bar that keeps there from being a gap between the rail and mattress (if that makes sense).


----------

